# Edycja AVI pod Linuchem

## Yatmai

Mam pytanie takie troche mniej związane z Gentoo, mianowicie jakim progsem mogę przeedytować filmy avi ? Konkretnie chodzi mi o zrippowanie ścieżki dźwiękowej  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

ripować można za pomocą

```

media-video/transcode

```

----------

## backfire

Polecam MPlayer'a sam nim rippuje dvd i rozne inne zabawy z dzwiekiem i video robie, naprawde duzo potrafi

----------

## n3rd

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Mam pytanie takie troche mniej związane z Gentoo, mianowicie jakim progsem mogę przeedytować filmy avi ? Konkretnie chodzi mi o zrippowanie ścieżki dźwiękowej 

 Tak naprawdę to trochę nie wiem co rozumiesz przez słowo przeedytować... 

Jeżeli chodzi Ci o audio to opisałem trochę możłiwość zastosowania serwera JACK (lub analogicznie jak ktoś tam proponował arecord):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403192-highlight-.html

Dla tych rozwiązań nie będzie miało znaczenia czy będziesz zapisywał dźwięk z flimu avi czy vob (dvd) czy może z xmmsa czy innego grajka... Zadziała...  :Wink: 

Jeżeli chodzi o edycję video to jest bardzo profesjonalny program do tego celu: cinelerra. Chyba nie znajdziesz lepszego  :Wink:  Tylko edycja wideo wymaga trochę mocnego sprzętu... jeżeli kiedyś ripowałeś filmy to wiesz, że trwa to kilka lub kilkanaście godzin   :Very Happy: 

A do takiego ripowania polecem mencodera (mplayer) lub nakładkę na niego acidrip. I tu tez mało prawdopodobne, że znajdziesz lepsze rozwiązanie. Mencoder (mplayer) jest stosowany przez studia filmowe - właśnie w mencoderze był składany film Matrix   :Cool: 

Do retuszowania poklatkowego często stosowany jest przez studia filmowe program Cinepaint - bazuje on na kodzie GIMP'a i został opracowany właśnie przez studia filmowe na ich potrzeby  :Wink: 

Jak sam widzisz masz całkiem spory wybór... i to bardzo profesjonalnego softu  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

PS. Oczywiście jak byś chciał dodać jeszcze trochę efektów specjalnych to masz Blendera, Yafray lub RenderMana (aqsis, pixie, bmrt)... ale tu warto już zbudować sobie farmę do renderingu (czyli sieć kompów) za pomocą Verse  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> jeżeli kiedyś ripowałeś filmy to wiesz, że trwa to kilka lub kilkanaście godzin   

 Że niby ripowanie?

----------

## n3rd

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *n3rd wrote:*   jeżeli kiedyś ripowałeś filmy to wiesz, że trwa to kilka lub kilkanaście godzin    Że niby ripowanie?

 Nom... ale to zależy od sprzętu a jeszcze bardziej od jakości jaką chcesz uzyskać... Na kompie Athlon XP 1700+ i 256RAM ripowanie DVD trwało prawie całą noc... Z jakości byłem bardzo zadowolony (super) tylko, że w jednej scenie była bardzo efektowna eksplozja i tu się trochę posypało "kwadracikami"  :Wink: 

Na czas ripowania w moim przypadku wpływało to, że oddzielnie zgrywałem na dysk obraz +oddzielnie ripowanie i oddzielnie dźwięk +kompresja i na koniec trzeba było to jeszcze poskładać w całość... a to też trochę trwało. Zbyt wiele roboty jak na zwykły film  :Wink: 

Bardzo polecam zastosować acidrip z mencoderem.

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## joi_

avidemux tyż fajny  :Wink:  i z tego co widzę ma opcję, o której mowa w pierwszym poście

----------

## dlugidll

a kto mi powie, jak uzyc tego programu avidemux?

nagralemfilm w xvidcap. film dziala ale 30 sek zajmuje 9MB. Nagrywalem filmik z desktopa w ozdzielczosci 800*600.

ale poprosze o instrukcje jak skompresowac ten film do jakiejs sensownej wielkosci.

Owszem film moge optworzyc w avvidemux2, ale nibardzo wiem jak go skompresowac.

Nigdy jeszcze tego nie robilem

----------

## noobah

Pod warunkiem ze znasz jakieś nazwy appsów Windowsowych, które lubisz, to wpisz w googlach "table of equivalents" - bardzo fajna tabelka o zamiennikach programów

----------

## keman

Się podopne pod wątek  :Wink: 

Avidemux jest dla mnie wystarczajacy, jednak przydało by sie cos do edycji i konwersji innych formatów, jak *.wmv i *.mov.   :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## oort

 *dlugidll wrote:*   

> a kto mi powie, jak uzyc tego programu avidemux?
> 
> nagralemfilm w xvidcap. film dziala ale 30 sek zajmuje 9MB. Nagrywalem filmik z desktopa w ozdzielczosci 800*600.
> 
> ale poprosze o instrukcje jak skompresowac ten film do jakiejs sensownej wielkosci.
> ...

 

Po lewej stronie masz kilka przycisków, pod V Codec ustaw żądany kodek i skonfiguruj go. To samo można zrobić ze ścieżką audio. Teraz ważny punkt  :Wink:  Żeby to odniosło skutek, musisz wcisnąć przyciski V Process (+ ew. A Process). Potem Ctrl+s i zapisujesz  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> powania polecem mencodera (mplayer) lub nakładkę na niego acidrip. I tu tez mało prawdopodobne, że znajdziesz lepsze rozwiązanie. Mencoder (mplayer) jest stosowany przez studia filmowe - właśnie w mencoderze był składany film Matrix  

 

Możesz podać jakieś źródło potwierdzające tą rewelację? Bo przyznaję, szczęka mi opadła. ;]

----------

## n3rd

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *n3rd wrote:*   powania polecem mencodera (mplayer) lub nakładkę na niego acidrip. I tu tez mało prawdopodobne, że znajdziesz lepsze rozwiązanie. Mencoder (mplayer) jest stosowany przez studia filmowe - właśnie w mencoderze był składany film Matrix   
> 
> Możesz podać jakieś źródło potwierdzające tą rewelację? Bo przyznaję, szczęka mi opadła. ;]

 Był wywiad w czasopiśmie Linux+ chyba z lata 2002 roku z twórcą mplayera (żółta okładka). Był tam fragment o tym jak niektóre funkcje mplayera były rozwijane na zamówienie - dokładniej chodziło o możliwość składania czy raczej (de)kodowania filmu z obrazków png. Musiałbym poszukać tej gazety aby dokładniej zacytować ale z tego co pamiętam, to funkcja ta została dodana do mplayera właśnie specjalnie na potrzeby filmu Matrix  :Wink:  Na koniec tego wątku dodane było jeszcze to, że takie dodawanie nowych funkcji na zamówienie jest bardzo korzystne dlatego, że rozwój mplayera jest sponsorowany a z nowych funkcji i możliwości mplayera mogą korzystać wszyscy użytkownicy.

Nie wiem czy powinna "opadać Ci szczęka" - wolne oprogramowanie jest dość szeroko stosowane np. w branży filmowej, ale nikt o tym oficjalnie nie mówi. Dlaczego? A dlatego, że firmy sprzedające komercyjny soft płacą studiom filmowym za mówienie, że użyli określonego komercyjnego oprogramowania a z reklamy darmowego softu nie ma przecież żadnych dodatkowych profitów - bardzo dobrym przykładem jest tu np. Blender. Cinepaint (dawny filmgimp) został przecież opracowany właśnie przez wielkie studia filmowe i jest stosowany bardzo szeroko przy wszelkich produkcjach filmowych... ale nikt o tym nie mówi... bo nikt za takie mówienie nie płaci  :Wink: 

Swego czasu był świetny darmowy silnik do renderingu w specyfikacji RenderMana BMRT (Blue Moon Rendering Tools) - ale nie miał otwartego kodu. Stosowany był (jako serwer promieni) w takich produkcjach filmowych jak Toy Story, Stuart Malutki, Hollow Man. Obecnie przy wielkich produkcjach filmowych dość powszechnie stosuje się Linuksa (np. Władca Pierścieni) i soft większość liczących się firm w tej branży (jak Alias czy Pixar) działa właśnie na Linuksie.

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## argasek

 *n3rd wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*    *n3rd wrote:*   powania polecem mencodera (mplayer) lub nakładkę na niego acidrip. I tu tez mało prawdopodobne, że znajdziesz lepsze rozwiązanie. Mencoder (mplayer) jest stosowany przez studia filmowe - właśnie w mencoderze był składany film Matrix   
> 
> Nie wiem czy powinna "opadać Ci szczęka" - wolne oprogramowanie jest dość szeroko stosowane np. w branży filmowej, ale nikt o tym oficjalnie nie mówi. 
> 
> 

 

O tym akurat wiem, np. FilmGimp był użyty bodajże przy Scooby Doo i Hulku. O istnieniu linuksowych wersji SoftImage czy Maya też wiem. Ale o MPlayerze to nie wiedziałem... =)

----------

## n3rd

Często jest tak, że autorzy programów nie mogą mówić o tym, że jakaś opcja była dodana na zamówienie tej czy tamtej firmy. Czytałem kiedyś wywiad z Ton'em Roosendaal'em i przyznał on, że Blender jest coraz częściej stosowany w produkcjach filmowych ale od razu dodał, że nie może wymienić w jakich projektach był stosowany i przedstawił problem płacenia studiom filmowym za reklamowanie softu w jakim "były" realizowane jakieś projekty. Tak jak napisałem, z tego co pamiętam z tego wywiadu, to opcja dekodowania i kodowania filmu do obrazków (np. png) została dodana specjalnie na potrzeby realizacji Matrixa. Mencoder jest bardzo zaawansowanym narzędziem a szufladkowanie go tylko do ripowania filmów jest zwykłym nieporozumieniem...

Pozdr

daniel

----------

## dlugidll

thx oort

udalo mi sie zmniejszyc rozdzielczosc

udalo mi sie skompresowac do msmpeg4 oraz msmpeg4v2

i filmy dzialaja pod windowsem tez

uzylem programu gmencoder - gui do mencodera

przy uzyciu avidemux nieudalo mis wogole skompresowac, tak zeby film dzialal pod winda

ale jak skompresowac do 

Xvida, albo Divxa?

jak wybieram taki format to sa bledy

Edit:

dobra zainsalowalem najnowszego ffmpeg-a + transcode + gtranscode

i moge przerobic film na xvid4 -  taka opcje przynajmniej wybieram w gtranscode

niestety jak wlacze  film pod winda to dziala, ale w prawym dolnym rogu pokazuje sie logo Divxa. czemu divixa??? i czemu wogole sie pkazuje??

pod linem niema tego loga, a we wlasciwisciach pliku pokazuje xvid, wiec skad to logo Divxa w windowsie?? 

w innych filmach tego loga niema

..::Milu Edit:

Złączenie 2 wiadomości. 

----------

## argasek

Prawdopodobna sytuacja: pod windowsem ten film specyficznie dekodowany jest przez kodek DivX (może np. tak zakodowany film ma jakąś charakterystyczną sygnaturę w nagłówku, którą ten kodek właśnie wyłapuje), który w sumie jest komercyjny i stąd wyświetla jakieś śmieci. Sprawdź na innym komputerze / z innym zestawem kodeków.

Generalnie odtwarzanie filmów pod Win to jedna wielka kupa. ;]

----------

